# Potential Customer First Contact



## Saint-Brown (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay, here is the situation.  I have signed up for Decidio.com and I am ready to make contact with a few leads that have come my way.  My question is, what is your first phone contact like?  How much do you discuss on that first contact? Do you immediately ask to meet with them?  Any and all info is appreciated.

Kevin


----------



## Saint-Brown (Jan 2, 2009)

Bump
Any photographers want to give me some advice.  I don't want to go into this blind so any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SpeedTrap (Jan 2, 2009)

You can try, but since the service makes your phone number avalible for the customer to call you I am not sure if they would view this in a positive light.

I could be wrong because I am not sure how this service works but it looks like it is a resource for customers to look at all the photographers in one place, and if so why is Decidio.com sending you the customer info rather than the customer contacting you directly?

It is always worth a try, but I have found in the past, leads from places like this usually are not worth alot. But you can try and decide for yourself.

Does the customer know you will be calling, did Decidio.com tell them they were sending you the info?  If not some people will consider it telemarketing and not be too pleased, just remember to be positive and professional and if they say they are looking for your services, arange a meeting, you will never sell them on your images over the phone so get them into your studio or home.


----------



## Saint-Brown (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for the response SpeedTrap, basically how it works is that brides go there and request a quote from local photographers.  As a photographer I get the lead and then make contact with them.  I am wondering how other photographers using this service or a service like this goes about making contact and what things they discuss on first phone contact.


----------

